# EcoZone EZ400



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there. . .many of you may already be aware of Ecozone vivarium products. . .Details can be found here :-EcoZone Vivarium - Reptile Snake and Herp Environmental Control. Temperature, Lighting, Mister Control, Dimmable Lighting, Vivarium Terrarium Backgrounds
I have been testing the EZ400 controller for over 18 months in the U.K. . . .and in recent months I have also been testing the EZ400 RHT version (which brings true relative humidity monitoring and control capability)
I was selected by Tony who designed the products to do some "real world testing" but I emphasise I have no financial links with his company. . .all I will say for now is that the vivarium control system and the degree of automation and flexibility allowed is far beyond what has previously been seen for reptile keepers in the U.K.
Tony may well introduce himself to this forum to answer any questions.
. . .Marcus


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW. . .I must say,other than some private messages ,I'm surprised no one has posted any remarks or questions regarding this incredible product here,particularly now it's available to us in the U.K.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks pretty impressive!

I've just had a gander at the website - looks like some really professional stuff up there!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That does look really cool. Not something I will be forking out for just yet but it does look pretty amazing.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds amazing but for that price I'd expect it to be xD I'd love something like this but I think I could set something up for cheaper just using regular thermostats from Habistats range to be honest.... The only unique feature I see is the humidity probes, but I'd have to see it to believe it... I've never been able to get accurate humidity readings in my humid set ups so i'm always wary of them.

I suppose the best feature of this, is the fact that it all comes in one neat little box


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Looks good,

What is the cost of one with 4 tempreture probes?

AJ


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> Sounds amazing but for that price I'd expect it to be xD I'd love something like this but I think I could set something up for cheaper just using regular thermostats from Habistats range to be honest.... The only unique feature I see is the humidity probes, but I'd have to see it to believe it... I've never been able to get accurate humidity readings in my humid set ups so i'm always wary of them.
> 
> I suppose the best feature of this, is the fact that it all comes in one neat little box


You wouldn't have anywhere near the features of this unit by attempting to configure things with the thermostats and simple timers you mention . . . being able to progamme time of day ON and time of day OFF for lighting and heating to select peak heat duration throughout the day and also how many hours peak daylight/uvb should be available for
,plus varying these parameters on a monthly/seasonal basis including the ramp up/down sequence length of time and setting heating hysteresis for ceramic units,min and max percentage of power fed to dimmable lighting and also to basking bulbs i.e. halogen units,true relative humidity monitoring and control with user defined set points for foggers/misters,lunar sequence again with user determined min percentage of power(for new moon) and max percent(for full moon),cooling with the use of fans,ability to trigger equipment using dc in/out port,full min/max temp/humidity and current readings for all four probes,alarm capability with e-mail alert,remote monitoring or even control with web access. . .even this is scratching the surface. . .temp/humidity readings at 4 points in the enclosure. . .any power ouput can perform any function. . .pre set environments that are fully changable by the user. . .and there is another VERY important thing to consider the accuracy of measurement all in a unit that is extremely well put together with very logical user interface.
Marcus


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> Looks good,
> 
> What is the cost of one with 4 tempreture probes?
> 
> AJ


Very good with high accuracy. . .have pm'd you.
Marcus


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> You wouldn't have anywhere near the features of this unit by attempting to configure things with the thermostats and simple timers you mention . . . being able to progamme time of day ON and time of day OFF for lighting and heating to select peak heat duration throughout the day and also how many hours peak daylight/uvb should be available for
> ,plus varying these parameters on a monthly/seasonal basis including the ramp up/down sequence length of time and setting heating hysteresis for ceramic units,min and max percentage of power fed to dimmable lighting and also to basking bulbs i.e. halogen units,true relative humidity monitoring and control with user defined set points for foggers/misters,lunar sequence again with user determined min percentage of power(for new moon) and max percent(for full moon),cooling with the use of fans,ability to trigger equipment using dc in/out port,full min/max temp/humidity and current readings for all four probes,alarm capability with e-mail alert,remote monitoring or even control with web access. . .even this is scratching the surface. . .temp/humidity readings at 4 points in the enclosure. . .any power ouput can perform any function. . .pre set environments that are fully changable by the user. . .and there is another VERY important thing to consider the accuracy of measurement all in a unit that is extremely well put together with very logical user interface.
> Marcus


I'll attempt to answer your reply, but its just one big block of technical info and its a bit hard on the eye to read in all honesty

For starters I'd do it with a normal thermostat hooked up to a Sun switch so it comes on in the day without the use of a timer, this will also give me seasonal adjustments.

Sure your set up gives all these amazing parameters for control, but do you really need them? The control freak in me goes mad for this, but then my wallet is telling me to run a mile! I can't see this product becoming popular purely because of the price and the cheaper alternatives such as habistat. The alternative setup I showed can be done for £40-50, yours costs £300...

Like I said before, no disrespect to the product as I'd love one myself but the price range means I'll never own one and thats the same for alot of others too


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> I'll attempt to answer your reply, but its just one big block of technical info and its a bit hard on the eye to read in all honesty
> 
> For starters I'd do it with a normal thermostat hooked up to a Sun switch so it comes on in the day without the use of a timer, this will also give me seasonal adjustments.
> 
> ...


That is certainly one perspective. . .technical stuff aside. . .if my wallet goes to a Ferrari 458 and I want the best I can get I will not settle for a Fiat 500. . . note that both are effectively only a mode of transport with one being more exciting and giving a higher degree of pride of ownership through technical excellence. . 
. .back to the system controller. . . it's aimed at excellence of accuracy and features,not at doing it cheaply (although for the features and software upgradability. . .it's not THAT expensive). . . .So whether cars or viv controllers choice for the end user gives us all options which is cool for us all: victory:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Ye you have a good point, while on the subject of cost, how much will it be in the UK for one of these and a set of probes and when can we expect to see them for sale?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> Ye you have a good point, while on the subject of cost, how much will it be in the UK for one of these and a set of probes and when can we expect to see them for sale?


I have pm'd you
Marcus


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

‪Ez400 Vivarium Controller Overview Part 1 : Overview‬‏ - YouTube
The link helps to give a glimpse of the controller and detail some of the functions and programming interface.


----------



## X19APM (Aug 16, 2011)

*When ??*

When will this be available in the UK to buy ?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

X19APM said:


> When will this be available in the UK to buy ?


Sending you a PM


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

X19APM said:


> When will this be available in the UK to buy ?


I guess this and how much will they sell for here in the UK are the two questions most people are going to ask ?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Diamondback said:


> I guess this and how much will they sell for here in the UK are the two questions most people are going to ask ?


Also sending you a PM


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

This is an immense piece of kit, maybe not for the average keeper, but certainly for the largescale keepers. The engineering involved must be pretty cool, and if I ever had a large enough collection to justify (to the wife) then I would definitely get one.
I actually looked in to doing something similar for a college project, but ended up having to go with a work related one, and my work doesnt come across herps that often.
It looks like it should promote much more realistic behaviour patterns, and allow our much loved herps an even better way of life than they already get (not that its half bad anyway)

Here's some feedback then, how about a future upgrade, connect it to a program over the internet, were you tell it what is being kept in the viv and it matches the Temps/Humidty/Light levels, etc of the country of origin for that day, so your herp is getting exactly the same as its wild counterpart.

Ok, that may well be over the top, highly expensive, and far to complicated, but wouldnt it be cool (to us geeks maybe)!

Overall, looks like a promising product :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Tarron said:


> This is an immense piece of kit, maybe not for the average keeper, but certainly for the largescale keepers. The engineering involved must be pretty cool, and if I ever had a large enough collection to justify (to the wife) then I would definitely get one.
> I actually looked in to doing something similar for a college project, but ended up having to go with a work related one, and my work doesnt come across herps that often.
> It looks like it should promote much more realistic behaviour patterns, and allow our much loved herps an even better way of life than they already get (not that its half bad anyway)
> 
> ...


Technically that functionality is already supported. . .if the s/w version were tailored to a specific locale the lunar cycle,photo cycle and seasonal fluctuation could be stored as an "Ecozone"the unit comes with several broad examples. . .and to be honest easily implemented. . .so no,not that complicated. . .but definitely sophisticated


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

And there's me thinking I'm clever, haha.

Well I am impressed, they've done a great job on it, as far as I can see. Now how to persuade the wife that I should do my own research testing on it!

Good luck to you and the developers : victory:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

any updates on this product,has it been released in the uk yet and what are the costs


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mike mc said:


> any updates on this product,has it been released in the uk yet and what are the costs


Mike ..you have pm


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Mike ..you have pm


Can I have a PM please mate... How much :mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Can I have a PM please mate... How much :mf_dribble:


Have done so :2thumb:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Why can't you post cost and availability on the main thread?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

olibad said:


> Why can't you post cost and availability on the main thread?


As you ask so directly ..
I'll answer directly ..
I don't make them,I don't sell them I have only tested prototypes that so far have not been released to any market outside north America ..Get in Touch with the Manufacturers and express interest.. Tony at Ecozone is a cool product designer for sure

I'm certain the product would be extremely successful based on my trials .. but there is always a professional cost associated with a professional product ..Having said that ..It would be money well spent


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

olibad said:


> Why can't you post cost and availability on the main thread?


In addition to the above ..You also have P.m.:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> In addition to the above ..You also have P.m.:2thumb:


I only just seen this thread send me a pm mate: victory: 

I'm not so into the tech side of keeping but what i wonder about is the range of temps so on that my monitors are living within.

: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I only just seen this thread send me a pm mate: victory:
> 
> I'm not so into the tech side of keeping but what i wonder about is the range of temps so on that my monitors are living within.
> 
> : victory:


No problemo


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd also be interested in a pm, I looked into the ecozone a while ago, but was put off by the number of adaptations I'd have to make to use it effectively.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

my_shed said:


> I'd also be interested in a pm, I looked into the ecozone a while ago, but was put off by the number of adaptations I'd have to make to use it effectively.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


On way Dave


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Again I wouldn't mind a pm as this might have me thinking hmmmm lol


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

graham40 said:


> Again I wouldn't mind a pm as this might have me thinking hmmmm lol


So coming your way too


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too if you will please?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Me too if you will please?


Tom it's on it's way mate


----------



## bob63 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pleas PM me any available details. Many Ta's


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

bob63 said:


> Pleas PM me any available details. Many Ta's


Bob.....thought in light of the updated model with enhanced features...it was best to pm you the companies site link.....you should find all info you need there.....it continues to be (by FAR) the most advanced viv controller available..on ANY market: victory:


----------



## Venusdiablo (Apr 6, 2011)

Please can you PM me
and is anyone stocking them here, to bring the cost down?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Venusdiablo said:


> Please can you PM me
> and is anyone stocking them here, to bring the cost down?


If you're on Venus then you are correct..no current importer/distributor...:gasp:

But seriously distribution outside northern America is direct from Ecozone....

Are you in the UK?


ps I agree....stock holding in the UK would make eu distribution more ecomomical for the end customer:2thumb:


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Can I just understand something?
Does this come with any lighting, fans, misters etc.? Or if it doesn't, what are the necessary products to use for control? Do the Arcadia T5 lights and the exo terra monsoon work with them?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

FLINTUS said:


> Can I just understand something?
> Does this come with any lighting, fans, misters etc.? Or if it doesn't, what are the necessary products to use for control? Do the Arcadia T5 lights and the exo terra monsoon work with them?


No...it's an internet connected controller.....I have controlled Arcadia t5 tubes with mine.....but don't try it with the arcadia ballasts ,look on the ecozone site for suitable dimming fittings but be aware the Philips advance x ballasts they use are N American...so you need a transformer......this is where it could get tricky....with less than reliable operation.....whilst I have dimmed my fluorescent units in the UK......you might be better considering 0-10v control.....it's more commonly supported over here.....Send Tony at ecozone an e-mail.......misting is fully controlled by the humidistat functions of the controller


----------

